# Bonding with two budgies?



## ChimpyLeanne (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi everyone!

We are getting a budgie on Saturday. Deposit paid, cage ready and tons of research done. We are super excited!

Only thing we are unsure of if wether we should get one or two little feathery friends.

I'm currently on maternity leave but go into the office one day a week. When my maternity leave ends I'll be working 3 days a week 7am-7pm. My husband (who will be doing all the caring and taking) works full time and leaves at 7:30am in the morning and doesn't come back until 6pm.

Now I already know they are social birds who live in flocks out in the wild so that makes us lead towards getting two but we've read from quite few sources that it hasn't been possible to tame 2 baby budgies at the same time.

Has anyone successfully tames two babies at the same time? Does anyone work full time and only keep one budgie who a happy chappy?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the soon-to-be ever exciting world of budgie ownership!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
The information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful and of benefit to you and your budgie friend(s).

Given the schedules you have presented, not to mention all of the extra time taken in tending to your baby, getting two budgies (preferably two males to prevent any potential problems with eggs) would be the best choice.
With the right approach and by dedicating some time for the proper bonding to be established and developed, it's possible to tame two budgies who share the same cage.
It's not realistic to assume the budgies will choose their favourite human companion over the bond and deeper friendship shared by a same species mate, but it's still possible to make a good connection, work on establishing the foundations of trust, solidify the bond and reach a decent level of tameness.

You can even take advantage on the budgie showing more receptiveness towards you and work more closely with him/her to later on make the taming process and the earning of trust easier for the shyest budgie (even though the budgies are housed together, individual taming sessions can also be done, it doesn't necessarily have to be with the two of them at all times).

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## ChimpyLeanne (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for the quick reply, this is the male partner responding.
My mum had 3 budgies at different time while I was growning up and all were tame in the sense that they would land on you while you ate food and fly around the room and could be handled with no problem.
This is the level I'm hoping to achieve and I'm not expecting them to be tamed in a matter of weeks.
I'm thinking 2 will be the better way to go for everyone's happiness.
Where would I go on the forum to learn about when they are ready to be aloud to fly around the room?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with Aluz, two little males would be perfect for you!

You've been given great advice and you've come to the best place to learn even more about these adorable little birds  Here's a few links to get you started, which have information about letting budgies out of the cage and similar things :thumsbup:

Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums

Budgie Behavior - Talk Budgies Forums

General Budgie Talk - Talk Budgies Forums

I'm sure that with all the research you've already done, you're going to be a wonderful budgie parent.

I look forward to hearing more about your budgies when they come! 

It's great to have you both around here :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It's great that you are taking the time to do your research prior to bringing a budgie (or two) into your home and hearts! 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## ChimpyLeanne (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the help

The light blue budgie is 100% coming home with us on Saturday, when I've brought him and potentially his buddy home I will post more pictures.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are beautiful! I can't wait to "officially" meet your new budgie(s) when you are able to bring him/them home!  

Have you started thinking of names?


----------

